# Barnesville Reservoir (off city pond rd)



## xs5875 (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone been out there trolling the aerators for crappie yet? 
How are the bass biting?


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 12, 2010)

*city pond*

I hear that the crappie fishing is good right now , but the bass have got the lock jaw!





xs5875 said:


> Anyone been out there trolling the aerators for crappie yet?
> How are the bass biting?


----------



## Randy (Jan 13, 2010)

The bass are always biting in that reservoir if you know where they are.  I live about 5 miles from there and fish it often.


----------



## xs5875 (Jan 13, 2010)

I been goin there for a while now and I only have luck beating the banks with a fluke. Then they only the short 1 lb'ers. I have a friend who regularly pulls 5 lb plus fish out of there on a crankbait...but he wont tell me where.


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 13, 2010)

*city pond*

Didn't mean that it was void of some good fish,between my partner and myself in the last two years we have caught an 8,two 7's several 6's and bunch of fives. But we have also noticed a decline in the fish from 2.5 to 4.0 range.Most of the time you will catch a boat load of 12 inchers and maybe 1 good fish.. I wish those that are keeping those big fish would let those go and keep as many of them dinks as they could carry. This lake gets hammered pretty much year round





Randy said:


> The bass are always biting in that reservoir if you know where they are. I live about 5 miles from there and fish it often.


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Jan 13, 2010)

*Buzzerbaits*

The lake really needs some shad. Alot of shad.  I've been there about 8 times. I donot think i have ever seen shad anywhere in the lake. Plus the fish (not all) are really skinny. Kinda look like they are in a farm pond.  What do you think Shane?


----------



## Randy (Jan 13, 2010)

Shane B. said:


> Didn't mean that it was void of some good fish,between my partner and myself in the last two years we have caught an 8,two 7's several 6's and bunch of fives. But we have also noticed a decline in the fish from 2.5 to 4.0 range.Most of the time you will catch a boat load of 12 inchers and maybe 1 good fish.. I wish those that are keeping those big fish would let those go and keep as many of them dinks as they could carry. This lake gets hammered pretty much year round


Yes but remember they want to get their picture in the paper.  And most of these guys that fish here are the kind that keep them.  I have never taken a fish home from there.


----------



## xs5875 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah..I always take the camera cuz I snap some shots of them and put'em back. I heard when it first opened it was pretty good.


----------



## Randy (Jan 14, 2010)

xs5875 said:


> Yeah..I always take the camera cuz I snap some shots of them and put'em back. I heard when it first opened it was pretty good.



No, it was  great when it first opened.


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 14, 2010)

*shad*

I agree that it needs some shad, but I know if they get put in there  it will be a fisherman who does it! I dont think that the city of barnesville really cares.





Buzzerbaits said:


> The lake really needs some shad. Alot of shad. I've been there about 8 times. I donot think i have ever seen shad anywhere in the lake. Plus the fish (not all) are really skinny. Kinda look like they are in a farm pond. What do you think Shane?


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 14, 2010)

Randy said:


> No, it was  great when it first opened.


It was good two years ago, it use to take at least 14 to 15 pounds to win out there but man has it fallen off this past year! We try our best to promote catch and release of the better fish, but some folks just dont care. I mean who wants a skin mounted fish anyway when you can get a replica made, It will last ten times longer and that toad can spawn again.


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 14, 2010)

Randy said:


> Yes but remember they want to get their picture in the paper.  And most of these guys that fish here are the kind that keep them.  I have never taken a fish home from there.


This lake would produce alot of  big fish if the people that fish it would  just practice a little conservation with the big fish!


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 14, 2010)

Them Barnesville fish got real good flavor....'specially the bigguns!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 14, 2010)

Is there any special permits that you need?  I would like to go out and do a little fishing


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Jan 14, 2010)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Is there any special permits that you need?  I would like to go out and do a little fishing


   You need a special lake pass from the city! It is good for 1 yr. from the date of purchase.  I think it cost me 30$  There are a few Bass Tournaments that go on there.  Good group of guys.  (  The Barnsville Boys).  GOOD LUCK!   BB


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 15, 2010)

is this the actual "city pond" itself? I was considering moving to barnesville and a friend mentioned a public pond. I hadn't envisioned a reservoir per se, this sounds like the lakes they have in henry co. or maybe sort of like Lake Lucas. Do you have to be a barnesville resident to fish it? I was going to try to fish it sometime. same goes for the pond in Jeffersonville.


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Jan 15, 2010)

*Buzzerbaits*



Old Dead River said:


> is this the actual "city pond" itself? I was considering moving to barnesville and a friend mentioned a public pond. I hadn't envisioned a reservoir per se, this sounds like the lakes they have in henry co. or maybe sort of like Lake Lucas. Do you have to be a barnesville resident to fish it? I was going to try to fish it sometime. same goes for the pond in Jeffersonville.


Goodmorning ODR! Hey, i think you need to be a lamar co. resident. I a'm and when i went to City hall in Barnsville to get my pass i believe they mentioned that you needed to be a lamar co. resident. They give you a decal to put on your boat also.  BB


----------



## xs5875 (Jan 15, 2010)

You get a decal but you can take one person with you who isnt a resident...dont make sense. I could see it if it was a honey-hole, but dang. Its been fished out by the residents...You can beat the banks all day and land 3 fish 12 inches long. I havent hooked the first crappie yet either.


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 15, 2010)

xs5875 said:


> You get a decal but you can take one person with you who isnt a resident...dont make sense. I could see it if it was a honey-hole, but dang. Its been fished out by the residents...You can beat the banks all day and land 3 fish 12 inches long. I havent hooked the first crappie yet either.


That place is loaded with slabs, stick with it!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 15, 2010)

I tell you what.  I am a resident and if any of you Non residents want to go and "show" me around there holler we will go and fish.   Well for that matters if you are a local and would like to show me round holler be glad to go with you


----------



## Randy (Jan 15, 2010)

You do not have to be a resident.  In fact every year I buy an extra guess pass and an extra boat permit so I can take clients in my kayaks.


----------



## Randy (Jan 15, 2010)

xs5875 said:


> You can beat the banks all day and land 3 fish 12 inches long. either.



Because like most lakes, most of the bass are not on the bank.  It is not a bank lake.


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 16, 2010)

Randy said:


> Because like most lakes, most of the bass are not on the bank.  It is not a bank lake.


The last year it hasn't been good on the bank or not, this lake needs a serious infusion of baitfish! A little bit of cooperation from the fisherman wouldn't hurt. IMO they should impose a split limit on the fish.


----------



## xs5875 (Jan 17, 2010)

Could be somethin we could take to some city council meetings...if enough of us showed up and voiced our concern...?


----------



## slingshot86 (Jan 17, 2010)

shane hit on most everything .i agree on all points. there are far too many bucket fishermen around there. i saw a guy with a 6.5 and an 8.0 in a cooler. no water in it either. would suit me fine if they would put a slot limit in place and ENFORCE it. anyway,  you will need to buy a fishing permit AND a boat permit whether you are a resident or not. just costs a little more. if you can hook up with a lamar res, convince him to buy a " buddy pass". otherwise, costs around $80 for a non -res. beautiful lake and definitely has some nice ones in it.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 17, 2010)

Problem with enforcement is who is going to do that?  and where will his salary come from?  I think that if we want more bait fish lets add it.  When you buy some bait somewhere are next time the bait truck is at Aikens lets all go but a few and go turn them loose.  Maybe also some one write an educational article on why catch and release so the "Bucket Fishermen" know the whys and what nots.


----------



## Randy (Jan 17, 2010)

Sitting at the reservoir as I type.  Was hoping to fish this afternoon but does not look like the wind and rain is going to let up.  Water is high and muddy water is begining to come through the "gap" headed for th dam.  Potatoe Creek is already out of the banks!!!  Man it has rained.  I bet some fish will move up on the bank and feed tomorrow with all this high water.  Wish I had MLK off!


----------



## xs5875 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up...I may try it out.


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 17, 2010)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Problem with enforcement is who is going to do that?  and where will his salary come from?  I think that if we want more bait fish lets add it.  When you buy some bait somewhere are next time the bait truck is at Aikens lets all go but a few and go turn them loose.  Maybe also some one write an educational article on why catch and release so the "Bucket Fishermen" know the whys and what nots.


They could let the DNR do all of that, As far as putting some bait in it ourselves thats fine with me, but it needs to be shad because they are probably the highest in protein and the easiest to get started!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 17, 2010)

Is there a good population of bream/sunfish in this here  reservoir?And what about crawdads?


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 17, 2010)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Is there a good population of bream/sunfish in this here  reservoir?And what about crawdads?


To tell you the truth I personally dont think that there is, you know most lakes you go to on any given day you will see minnows and bream around the banks,boat ramp etc but not there!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 17, 2010)

I'll guarantee you that a good stock of bream in that pond will fatten up those bass in a few years.


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 17, 2010)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I'll guarantee you that a good stock of bream in that pond will fatten up those bass in a few years.


I hear ya and agree 100% but I have seen what a good population of threadfins and gizzards will do to a dying lake,It is almost magic and takes hardly 2 years!


----------



## xs5875 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have seen quite a few bream 2-4 inches long around the ramp on a warm day...


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 17, 2010)

xs5875 said:


> I have seen quite a few bream 2-4 inches long around the ramp on a warm day...


Just about all the fish in there look like they been on JENNY CRAIG!


----------



## ninetyatews6 (Feb 3, 2010)

I spoke up this week when i went to get my permits for city pond. They dont take checks or debit cards. Cash only! Why is this. You can pay your light bill or deposit with a check but Kenny Roberts or someone is pocketing this money. They dont want a paper trail. I questioned the ladies there about it and they just said that it would be hard to track down a person if they wrote a bad check. I said " well what about the address you just wrote down and my SSN". You accept checks for everything else. 
I dont know. Im gonna look deeper into this. I paid 42 bucks for my wife, me, and the boat.  The book that she pulled out was huge with people info that have gotten permits. That is a LOT of money that they have raked in. They could do something. I think if someone brought this up at a city hall meeting about baitfish and/or the no check policy, they would come off of some answers.


----------



## Randy (Feb 3, 2010)

Careful with your accusations...............

I know Kenney personally and he would not pocket money.  The City like most other gooberments doesn't always spend money on what we think is important.  Yes speaking up can put pressure and make it more important but right now I would guess that the citizens of Barnesville had rather see money spent elsewhere than the city pond.  We would do better to have a benefit tournament and raise money to put baitfish in there ourselves, with approval of the City of course.  I personally had rather we do this than leave it up to the gooberment anyway.


----------



## ninetyatews6 (Feb 3, 2010)

well like i said. "or someone is pocketing this money". Or atleast some of it. There is no reason what so ever  not to accept a check from people when the establishment accepts checks for everything else. This is something that is going on under the table for one reason or another. Maybe no one is taking the money. maybe they just dont want to turn it in for "books" purposes. Im not sure how tax stuff goes with city governments but maybe its a tax thing. Reguardless, there is more of a reason behind it than what lie they threw out there to me.
Im all about doing a benefit tournament also. It just ticks me off to think about tax money going to waste, fees (city pond permit) going to waste, govnt abuse with money period. 
I guess i listen to too much Neal Boortz, Hannity, and Herman Cain.


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Feb 3, 2010)

Becareful if you plan on stocking the lake with your own shad or what ever it is. I think it is illegal to do that. Now, i'm not against it at all! I'm just saying keep it quiet if you do something like that.. And call me when you do..  Also, if other's hear that there are Bluegills stocked in there,the banks will be full of bank pounders.


----------



## Randy (Feb 3, 2010)

Buzzerbaits said:


> Becareful if you plan on stocking the lake with your own shad or what ever it is. I think it is illegal to do that. Now, i'm not against it at all! I'm just saying keep it quiet if you do something like that.. And call me when you do..  Also, if other's hear that there are Bluegills stocked in there,the banks will be full of bank pounders.


I said in my previous post "with approval of the City"


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Jun 19, 2010)

how much are the permits??


----------

